# Cuban: Players Didn't Want to Play for Avery



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *Cuban: Players Didn't Want to Play for Avery*
> 
> Mark Cuban said multiple players told him they wanted to be traded if Avery Johnson returned as coach this season.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp?lc=NBA&c=1&TEAM_ID=&PLAYER_ID=&hd=20080930#STORY_12149


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl2:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Haha, this keeps getting more amusing each day.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd like to know which players asked to be traded haha..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I made the bold prediction that Avery could become a HOF coach when he started coaching...I guess there is still hope


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I'd like to know which players asked to be traded haha..


I bet it was jkidd, dirk, jho and stack


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> I bet it was jkidd, dirk, jho and stack


I think you can add anyone else to that list :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

VeN said:


> I bet it was jkidd, dirk, jho and stack


:rofl:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I made the bold prediction that Avery could become a HOF coach when he started coaching...I guess there is still hope


If Tom Coughlin can change for the good of his players so can Avery.


----------

